# Not that it matters to most TC Members, but.............anyway.............



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

I returned from a restful yet busy work/vacation in the EU and now am back in Moscow. Madrid was ok, Toledo was Hot (42 Centigrade) but cultural, Barcelona sizzles with culture - Its now my favorite EU city - moreso than Paris or London. Switzerland? nice place with nice mountains and things to do. Denmark - I am always amazed by it (in a nice way), especially Copenhagen...If I had to live and work in Scandinavia, Copenhagen wins hands down...The food culture is just so heavenly. Sweden? Like an old friend you like to visit every once in awhile, not too often or too long...


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I got food poisoning from eating a small four-piece portion of 'chicken nuggets' (delicious breaded deep fried breast meat) at a popular roadside stop three days ago  I have stopped there a few times before. They have two varieties: regular and the big seller, salt and pepper. I have tried the latter, but found it inedible, due to the colossal amount of salt; hence, I always choose the former, which was likely my undoing on that day. I got severe bloating and pain in the night, but it abated quickly by Friday morning. My digestive system has still not fully recovered. The strange thing is that I became very sensitive to dairy products and only yesterday was I able to take my cafè latte (espresso with milk) without suffering bloating  I am concerned about the health of my microbiota that I cultivate regularly with the ingestion of probiotic foods and yogurts containing a wide variety of healthful bacteria


----------

